

FavColors - vaddo
http://vaddo.github.io/FavColors/
A smart color collection tool for webdesigners
======
lsiunsuex
I'm confused about what this actually does; tried dragging and dropping; tried
shift clicking multiple; nothing...

A list of pretty colors is cool, but in flash? I have a list of pretty colors
also!

